# Koyker 150 frt loader--OPINIONS..



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey Guys just got my ford 1710 4x4 today and it has a KOYKER 150 front loader, could I get opinions good and bad about this loader, Thanks
I'll be going over it better tomorrow, going to service everything-have all filters coming monday.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy BigDog1956,

Koyker makes a good quality loader IMO. It will serve you well.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy BigDog1956,
> 
> Koyker makes a good quality loader IMO. It will serve you well.


Hey sixbales-I think your right used it about 10 hrs and it really seem's to do a good job, and luckily mine has the upgraded 2" cylinders instead of 1.5" cylinder's.
had to replace seales in 1 bucket cylinder (leaking) but that's expected with time, was easy repair-even for first timer, so far love machine.....Thanks


----------

